# Fire Chief sued for dropping the kids off at the pool



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2011)

A Pell City attorney filed a lawsuit against the city of Odenville,  Regional Paramedical Services Inc. and former Odenville Fire Chief David  Davis on behalf of a mother of two premature stillborn infants who were  allegedly flushed down a toilet by an emergency responder.

According  to the lawsuit filed in St. Clair County Circuit Court, Southern  Division, in Pell City by attorney Matt Abbott, the incident happened  July 23, 2010. The lawsuit was filed Tuesday on behalf of Kimberly  Chyann Garrison, 19, of Odenville. 

Read more:  St. Clair Times - Lawsuit filed against Odenville former fire chief 
​


----------



## CAOX3 (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont normally flush toilets, and Im pretty sure if I saw anything resembling an infant in a toilet and it isnt viable Im going to treat the mother and alert the police like I would any other death they can sort it out or determine the wishes of the parents.


----------



## ArcticKat (Jun 9, 2011)

This header is misleading, What has dropping his kids off at the pool got to do with anything.  there is nothing mentioned about this at all.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 9, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> This header is misleading, What has dropping his kids off at the pool got to do with anything.  there is nothing mentioned about this at all.



You are joking right? It is sarcasm...when one poops they often say "I am dropping the kids off at the pool"....


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 9, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> This header is misleading, What has dropping his kids off at the pool got to do with anything.  there is nothing mentioned about this at all.



Its a play on a juvenile way that american men refer to having a bowel movement.  Pushes my buttons enough that I was shocked to read the accompanying article.  Might even qualify for most offensive thread title ever.

If these people intentionally flushed the babies down the toilet, they deserve what they have coming to them.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Pushes my buttons enough that I was shocked to read the accompanying article.  Might even qualify for most offensive thread title ever.



I'm not entirely sure if I should be sad or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Alternatively, maybe I need to be on Fark a little less... After all, the case does involve the chief flushing 2 fetuses down the toilet...


----------



## ArcticKat (Jun 9, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> You are joking right? It is sarcasm...when one poops they often say "I am dropping the kids off at the pool"....



Not sarcasm at all, I've never heard the colloquialism before.

I'd honestly thought that perhaps the chief was also responding to this call but had to stop to drop his kids off, and now they're blaming him because he was not there in time to oversee his subordinates and prevent them from flushing the fetuses.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Not sarcasm at all, I've never heard the colloquialism before.



I'll believe it. It was only a few years ago that I first heard it, and I'm (often) a juvenile American male.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow what a jerk... It would cause me extreme emotional distress to know my babies are rotting in a septic tank as well.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Jun 9, 2011)

I can be pretty callous when it comes to fetusi, but I can't imagine ever thinking that it would be appropriate to flush one down a toilet. I really just can't imagine what was going through those people's heads.



abckidsmom said:


> Its a play on a juvenile way that american men refer to having a bowel movement.  Pushes my buttons enough that I was shocked to read the accompanying article.  Might even qualify for most offensive thread title ever.
> 
> If these people intentionally flushed the babies down the toilet, they deserve what they have coming to them.



American men? I must have missed the memo. =D



ArcticKat said:


> I'd honestly thought that perhaps the chief was also responding to this call but had to stop to drop his kids off, and now they're blaming him because he was not there in time to oversee his subordinates and prevent them from flushing the fetuses.



I've used the expression several times, but I still had the same thought as you.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Alternatively, maybe I need to be on Fark a little less... After all, the case does involve the chief flushing 2 fetuses down the toilet...



I'm gonna say this option. I'm not really easily offended, but after reading the thread title and pairing it with the incident even I recoiled a bit...

Of course, being a parent tends to alter one's perceptions on this kind of issue.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 9, 2011)

First off, I have to say that was a nice and sensationalistic article. I was under the impression "stillborn" applied to cases in which the fetus was a viable age.

I don't think the FFs did the smartest thing in the world, but I'm also not convinced it isn't being incredibly overblown. I can't seen any logical reason that the septic system needed to be dug up.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2011)

Subject line is a bit over the top but..... Funny in a creepy kind if way.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 9, 2011)

Aidey said:


> First off, I have to say that was a nice and sensationalistic article. I was under the impression "stillborn" applied to cases in which the fetus was a viable age.
> 
> I don't think the FFs did the smartest thing in the world, but I'm also not convinced it isn't being incredibly overblown. I can't seen any logical reason that the septic system needed to be dug up.



Wait till the remains of desired, loved and anticipated children go down there.  Its hard enough with an early miscarriage, at 20 weeks they had likely had a couple of ultrasounds, and with twins the woman was likely getting large with the pregnancy.  I can see myself doing something similar, or supporting someone if they felt they needed to do that.

It sounds like something for Dirty Jobs, though.  Super nasty.


----------

